# X2 Flex plate problems!



## lazylathe (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been eagerly wanting to do the mods to my X2 before using it.
So i bought a plate of 1/2 inch 1018 steel and have the 1 inch hole drilled finally!

When i removed the belleville washer and put the plate in place i noticed i had an issue...
On my mill the column is set into the mills base by about 5 to 8 mm.
This means that the plate does not sit flush against the column.

I was wondering if i could ream out the three holes a bit that house the column spindle in order to move it back a bit?
The only other option would be to shim it with another thinner plate of metal.

Anyone else had this problem??
I would take a pic but the mill is n bits at the moment!

Andrew


----------



## BMyers (Jun 19, 2011)

I had the same problem. I set my mini mill up on my Van Norman and milled it to the proper depth. ;D


----------

